# Cheat Sheet?



## LousShirtShack (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone have an xl file to print out and tape by the heat press showing press times and temps for the different vinyl and plast. Transfers. I know there are lots but the most used would be nice to have. If not I may start one and post!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

ProWorld has instructions on their website - Iron-On Transfers and Inkjet Transfer Paper - Application Info
There is a PDF you can download and print.
That's what I have taped to the wall next to my heat press.


----------

